# Large pork Loin



## rbnice1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ok so I have a large loin.  Pic below.  I have never done a loin.  I have done tenderloin 3 times and found the best mix to be smoke for 2 hours till 132F internal then 7 hours in the sous vide at 142f.  This turned out fantastic~!  But this is a much bigger piece of meat and not sure how I want to proceed.

My thoughts were smoke at 225 - 250 for 2 - 3 hours then sous vide at 142 for 10 - 12 hours.

Thoughts?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 15, 2019)

I love Pork Loin! Very versatile piece of meat.
I usually buy a nice one trying to get 10-11 pounds, then cut it into chunks for other uses.
First, it makes a nice Pork Roast. (Sous Vide)
Second, I like to trim as much fat away and make Pork Jerky.
Third, makes great Canadian (or Back) Bacon.
Great meat, to me.


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2019)

That sounds good.  Since it's a cut for chops this is a baldwin recipe you can use with/without brining at your temp/time you mentioned.  They are pretty much the same but yours is whole and this one is thick chops.  Your recipe sounds like it's worth the try.


*6. Pork*
*Traditional Style Pork Chops*
While pork can be safely cooked at 130°F (54.4°C), many people find the slightly pink color of pork cooked at this temperature to be unsettling. To compensate for cooking to medium (instead of mediumrare), I highly recommend brining the pork chops to break down some of the support structure of the muscle fibers and to increase the water holding capacity of the meat; the maximum water uptake occurs when brining in a 7–10% salt solution, with the chop absorbing 20–25% of its weight (Graiver et al., 2006).

Brine in a 7% salt, 3% sugar water solution (70 grams salt and 30 grams sugar per 1 liter) in the refrigerator for one to two hour. (If tenderizing with a Jaccard, do so before brining.)

Rinse, dry with paper towels and season with Kosher/ sea salt and coarse ground pepper. Vacuum seal pork chops (one per bag).

To cook, place in a 141°F (61°C) water bath for the cooking times in the Table 5.1. [The chop may be rapidly cooled in ice water (see Table 1.1) and frozen or refrigerated at below 38°F (3.3°C) for up to three to four weeks until needed.]

Remove chop from vacuum bag, pat dry with a paper towel, then sear quickly with a blowtorch or in a pan with smoking vegetable or nut oil.

*Slow Cooked Pork Chops*
Season thick-cut pork chops with Kosher/sea salt and coarse ground pepper. Then vacuum seal pork chops (one per bag) and place in a 131°F (55°C) water bath for 12 hours. [The chop may be rapidly cooled in ice water (see Table 1.1) and frozen or refrigerated at below 38°F (3.3°C) for up to three to four weeks until needed.]

Remove chop from vacuum bag, pat dry with a paper towel, then sear quickly with a blowtorch or in a pan with smoking vegetable or nut oil.

This is the entire Ebook http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hmm I might try brining it for a few hours.......


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2019)

rbnice1 said:


> My thoughts were smoke at 225 - 250 for 2 - 3 hours then sous vide at 142 for 10 - 12 hours.



I would think at 250* for 2 to 3 hours your loin will pretty much be done. At 250* I usually pull it at 140ish and let the carry over bring it up to 145*. Another option is to butterfly the loin and stuff it with whatever you like for a filling. I like apple sausage stuffing. Some folks use apple pie filling. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2019)

In my limited experiences with Sous Vide, I season up (SPOG, Granulated Garlic, some olive oil) my chunk-a-roast, Vacuum bag it, and into 145° bath for my time.
It always has a Pinkish middle, even at 12 hours. And always has tasted great. But I know it is pasteurized.
Then we use it up over a few days. I like it in Taco's and added to Bean Burritos. And my dog loves it anyway he can get some...


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 16, 2019)

So 3.5 hours in the brine.  Patted down then a little rub.  Folded in half wrapped up and just put it on the smoker!


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 16, 2019)

off the smoker and into the sous vide.  Smells great and super juicy.  took a lot ot get a good seal.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 17, 2019)

So out of the sousvide...  Lots of juice!  Tho that may be bad. Might have been in there too long and pulled all the juice out.  Will find out tonight.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2019)

Vac-packing meat in the SV...  As the meat heats up, the bag squeezes the juice out of the meat...  Release the vacuum prior to putting in the SV.....


----------



## dwdunlap (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm with you on the explanation but how do you release vaccuum without creating a leak? I have a couple of loins and want to try the smoke and sous vide.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 17, 2019)

So.... results were very good.  Fantastic flavor, and pretty tender.  Not dry at all either, which I was a little worried about.  Next time I will go about 30 minutes shorter on the smoker and sousvide will be 142-143 instead of 145 and for 8-10 hours instead of 12.


----------

